

Simple Fields – a Custom Fields Plugin for WordPress - ishener
http://simple-fields.com/

======
galenko
We've been using Advanced Custom Fields (
<http://www.advancedcustomfields.com/> ) for 2+ years now, has anyone used
both and can comment on how they compare?

------
andrewlynch
Just had one of those "this is exactly what I was looking for" moments

~~~
adlpz
I had a 'I know someone who might be looking for something just like this'
moment myself. Not that good, but hey.

